# Some stuff



## Ethevion (Sep 23, 2010)

I made these in my spare time, tell me what you think.

















Hmm, they didn't look this big in Photoshop.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

the pics are great... except for the choice of fonts.


----------



## elchzard (Sep 25, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> the pics are great... except for the choice of fonts.



Yeah, +1 on that, try some new fonts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Otherwise, amazing, good job


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot, I'm glad you like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I didn't have any fonts available at the time for download because my internet was down.


----------



## Wabsta (Sep 27, 2010)

Look pretty awesome, but I have to agree with the other 2, the font...


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 27, 2010)

Good job, they look great.


----------



## EpE (Sep 27, 2010)

Got some skills

font choice was bad, but there where placed in a good place regardless.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. I got a few new fonts so expect to see another one up soon.


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 28, 2010)

Updated: Added the Ferrari F430 Scuderia Anderson Germany


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 28, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> Updated: Added the Ferrari F430 Scuderia Anderson Germany


Just like the other two, this one is great. =)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome new photo! I like it


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 28, 2010)

I love those! Great work bro!


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I'm glad you like them. I've got a question about the F430 though. Should I keep the Anderson Germany Edition" text there or just keep it "Ferrari F430 Scuderia"?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 28, 2010)

font is very cheesy. But loving the style!


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks jet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I added another one with a new style, but it didn't turn out as nice. I'm going to redo it with the fractal style.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2010)

gawd, 3/4 of the server is down.


----------

